# State Bandsaw box, Arizona



## cschimmel (Nov 30, 2012)

This video shows how I made the bandsaw box in the shape of AZ.
Thanks 
http://youtu.be/5TlbNKaSdKk


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Colorado would be a tough one.:laughing:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's cool idea for a band saw box! I was expecting to see it fully finished. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alishia541 (Dec 5, 2013)

Great idea.


----------



## Alishia541 (Dec 5, 2013)

Alishia541 said:


> Great idea.


______________________
http://www.nutribulletrecipes.org/


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Chad...Awesome stuff. It's crazy. I watch your pen videos on youtube all the time. Never knew you were "local". Welcome to the site.

LOL...Just realize this video is over a year old. Welcome either way.


----------

